# Simple sugars



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Just been watching blood and guys with dorian Yates in the tips vid he mentions it being a good idea to have an intake of simple sugars post workout for the insulin effect.

Anybody done or do this if so what sort of simple sugar is best ?


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

B&R, white pot, jelly beans, that kind of thing I believe dude...

Pretty much what we all do already.


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Really how much a handful ?


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Dorsey said:


> B&R, white pot, jelly beans, that kind of thing I believe dude...
> 
> Pretty much what we all do already.


You may do it I don't lol I just have a whey shake with water


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

MichelleD said:


> Based on my macros, I need 45g simple sugars post workout, so that's roughly 50g haribo or around 8 marshmallows. And it's totally quashed all my sweet food cravings too, yay!


That's interesting m do you have a prep girl/guy


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

That's great m glad you'r doing well in your new gym. I'm Considering joining a bit more underground gym for that reason


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

jordan0689 said:


> That's great m glad you'r doing well in your new gym. I'm Considering joining a bit more underground gym for that reason


You'll defo benefit from it dude.


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Achappel what would you recommend post wo ?


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

Just read this.....avoid simple sugars, such as candy, up to 60 minutes before working out because they can lead to low blood sugar levels during exercise.

Tbh I've always just had a meal of complex carbs

So many rights and wrongs!


----------



## Chrissy....... (Nov 25, 2013)

More so when i used to train evenings, if ive gone low in the middle of a workout ive swigged at a can of pepsi, gets funny looks but does spike energy so quickly its an easy fix. salvages a decent workout. U do only get about twenty minuits worth out it tho.


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

franki3 said:


> Just read this.....avoid simple sugars, such as candy, up to 60 minutes before working out because they can lead to low blood sugar levels during exercise.
> 
> Tbh I've always just had a meal of complex carbs
> 
> So many rights and wrongs!


Ye before but after ? Lol


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

yes J simple carbs are the one time after a workout when theyre they defo a good idea..

i just have the same oaty nana shake before and afters if truth tho..


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

Carb up straight after then a high protein meal an hour after training


----------



## roadrunner11466868009 (Mar 28, 2011)

B&R straight after, then a high carb+protein meal within an hour.

B&R has everything you need that's what it's made for.


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

I know the basics guys.

I was more looking for what simple sugars you guys had post workout


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

Maybe some fruit simple sugars in milk so in my tea or if I use milk for shake which tbh honest it's mainly water first thing!


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

J Dog, just keep it simple with B&R or something similar. It's designed for exactly that reason obviously so saves any messing about.


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

Dorsey said:


> J Dog, just keep it simple with B&R or something similar. It's designed for exactly that reason obviously so saves any messing about.


Agree.......!


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

I'll get me some B&R then


----------



## webadmin1466867919 (Dec 1, 2006)

Yes B&R is made to get your body recovering as soon as possible, for me tastes great in Banana and strawberry and water!


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

I just posted about this in another thread as it happens - Gluconeogenesis - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Cut a long story short - you want protein to focus on re-building muscles (hypertrophy) not replacing depleted glycogen. You should 100% have high GI carbs post workout. I posted a bit more detail in another thread.


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

jordan0689 said:


> I know the basics guys.
> 
> I was more looking for what simple sugars you guys had post workout


Dorian used to use dextrose or maltodextrin. I used to use waxy maize starch Waxy maize starch review - Bodybuilding.com Forums but then read this Bodybuilding.com - The Myth Of Waxy Maize Starch... And The Truth Behind It All!. Bottom line straight glucose is the purest form of simple sugar, next you are looking at dextrose.

Build and Recover uses a mix of dextrose, maltodextrin and fructose so the releases will be tapered slightly http://www.bodybuildingwarehouse.co.uk/extreme-nutrition-build-recover-4-32kg


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Ok thanks young gun the answer I was looking for.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Would you suggest taking on B&R immediately PWO and still have high GI carbs with the next solid meal (within the hour) or is that overkill?


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

Personally a tough one as I'm forced to train late so always conscious its getting close to sleeping (slower metabolic rate higher propensity to store carbs as apidose tissue). If I trained earlier and was bulking then I'd prob have brown pasta post post workout which is mid GI.


----------

